# Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 product photos



## ChrisOquist (Oct 26, 2008)

I just finished my first review of a lens ever, a review of the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II, and I thought the photos came out pretty well. They were taken with a Canon 70-200mm f4 L, and I used a sheet of white letter paper curved against a corner, as a mini-seamless.

Comments welcome, let me know what you think!


----------



## A4Effort (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks good. What kind of lighting did you use?


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 26, 2008)

No flash or special lighting, actually. Just the overhead fluorescent lights from my kitchen!


----------



## epp_b (Oct 26, 2008)

They're a bit yellow.  What was your white balance set to?


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 28, 2008)

EXIF says "1" - which I assume means Auto. I agree - the second two in particular look a bit tinged - the first seems whiter..


----------



## epp_b (Oct 29, 2008)

Next time, set the WB to fluorescent to counter the yellowing effect.


----------



## usayit (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree.  A bit yellow... should be easy enough to fix in software.

Good work.


----------

